# generalidades



## carioquita

I am translating a transcript from Spanish into English for the degree of "Medico Cirujano" (M.D.), one of the subjects is  "generalidades" , I cannot find the term in English, can anyone help me please ? thank you


----------



## Pey

Miscellaneous?

Te referis a cosas varias? ó a generalidades sobre alguna enfermedad en particular?


----------



## carioquita

I am looking for the translation of the word *generalidades* ( spanish from México).
I am translating a transcript from a person who studied medicine,and yes, its one of the subjects.

thank you for your help


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hi,

I would say "General characteristics"

cya..........


----------



## Mate

Pey said:


> Miscellaneous?
> 
> Te referis a cosas varias? ó a generalidades sobre alguna enfermedad en particular?


Y have the same question. What is the subject "Generalidades" content?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Carioquita:

Yo diría "*Basics*".

Saludos.


----------



## fsabroso

Carioquita:

Por favor, NO repitas las consultas.

Aquí he fusionado el hilo que abriste en Medical Terminology.

Gracias.

Fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## carioquita

*A todos muchas gracias por sus respuestas*, resulta de que es un carnet de calificaciones con las materias, e inicia con la materia de generalidades, es de los estudios de un medico cirujano, en realidad no se a que se refiere con generalidades como "subject".
Me gusta basics pero no se.......................


----------



## Deloris

Hola carioquita.  Creo que hablan del curso "Introduction to Surgical Technology" o "Introduction to Surgery."  Los dos son equivalentes.


----------



## carioquita

bueno Deloris, primero muchas gracias por tu ayuda, entonces sería introducción a la medicina?   porque el degree es Medico Cirujano pero creo que es un medico general unicamente o sea un general practitioner ?


----------



## fsabroso

Carioquita:

Si el médico es egresado de la U. de Xochicalco, en el syllabus de la carrera usan "*Generalities*", me parece mal, pero ahi esta.
http://www.degreeabroad.com/listingsp3.cfm/listing/30856


> Level 1.
> Module 1 - Generalities.


----------



## Deloris

carioquita said:


> ¿Sería introducción a la medicina?   porque el degree es Medico Cirujano pero creo que es un medico general unicamente o sea un general practitioner ?


En este caso, creo que sí, Carioquita.  Si hablan del primer año, optaría yo por _"Introduction to Medicine."_  Al comenzar el tercer año (al menos en los EEUU): _"Introduction to Clinical Medicine."_


----------



## carioquita

fsabroso said:


> Carioquita:
> 
> Si el médico es egresado de la U. de Xochicalco, en el syllabus de la carrera usan "*Generalities*", me parece mal, pero ahi esta.
> http://www.degreeabroad.com/listingsp3.cfm/listing/30856


 
Qué barbaridad....que pena... muchas gracias por enviarme a este link, sí es de la Universidad Xochicalco aquí en Ensenada Baja California México, estaba en mis narices toda la traducción que estoy haciendo de las materias de medicina y nunca me dió por entrar al sitio de la Universidad, nunca creí que tuviera las materias en Ingles..... cierto es que utilizaron *generalidades* pero la persona para la cual estoy haciendo la traducción me dice que generalidades es como introducción a las ciencias médicas y así le puse *( Introduction to medical sciences ).*

 *GRACIAS , MUCHAS GRACIAS.*


----------



## fsabroso

Nos pasa a todos, a veces nosotros nos hacemos las cosas dificiles cuando en realidad son muy simples.

Saludos y Suerte!

fsabroso


----------



## migigl

Hola a todos.

Yo tengo el mismo problema. 

Curiosamente la palabra generalidades no aparece en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española. Yo la definiría como "los aspectos que son comunes a todas las categorías específicas", las cuales vendrían después. De ahí que para traducir "generalidades del equipo de protección personal" sólo se me ocurre "overview of personal protective equipment", pero no estoy del todo seguro. ¿Algún comentario?

Gracias

Migigl


----------



## Mate

migigl said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Yo tengo el mismo problema.
> 
> Curiosamente la palabra generalidades no aparece en el diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española. Yo la definiría como "los aspectos que son comunes a todas las categorías específicas", las cuales vendrían después. De ahí que para traducir "generalidades del equipo de protección personal" sólo se me ocurre "overview of personal protective equipment", pero no estoy del todo seguro. ¿Algún comentario?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Migigl


_Personal protection equipment:_ b_asic/general aspects_ (or just "_basics_").

Saludos - Mate


----------



## migigl

Mateamargo said:


> _Personal protection equipment:_ b_asic/general aspects_ (or just "_basics_").
> 
> Saludos - Mate


 
"General aspects" es lo que andaba buscando. ¡Muchas gracias, mate!


----------



## Mate

migigl said:


> "General aspects" es lo que andaba buscando. ¡Muchas gracias, mate!


You are welcome, mate! ("_mite_", as it sounds to me when pronounced  by an Aussie  )

Mate


----------

